# Exe mit GUI  als Dienst installieren



## speedtriple (23. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann man eine Exe über einen Dienst starten (Windows)? Das Programm hat eine grafische Oberfläche. 

Mit "sc create..." kann der Dienst die Applikation nicht starten.

Hat jemand eine andere Lösung?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## genodeftest (23. März 2012)

1. Was hat das mit Java zu tun?
2. Was soll 'sc' sein? Ich kenne das nur als Tabellenkalkulationsprogramm für Unix


----------



## speedtriple (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

1. Nichts, ich dachte aber das auch andere die ein Java Programm geschrieben haben schon vor dem gleichen Problem standen! 
2. Sc.exe ist ein Windows Programm mit dem Dienste erstellt werden können.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (23. März 2012)

Ich glaube im Microsoft Windows-Forum hättest du da mehr Glück...


----------



## cyborg-pc (28. März 2012)

Hi,

das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich. Da Dienste nicht im User-Kontext laufen, kann die GUI nicht dem User angezeigt werden. Auch wenn du den Dienst konfigurierst, dass er unter dem Benutzer läuft, so wird er nicht in der Benutzer-Session gestartet. Daher ist das leider nicht möglich.

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.

Grüße


----------

